# Treasury Dept News - online tool to help non-filers & non direct depositors receive Economic Impact Payments



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

*Treasury, IRS Launch Online Tool to Help Non-Filers Receive Economic Impact Payments

*

_New online tool developed to help millions of taxpayers who do not normally file tax returns to submit information needed to receive payments_​
WASHINGTON - Today, the U.S. Department of the Treasury and the Internal Revenue Service launched "Non-Filers: Enter Payment Info Here," a web portal where Americans who did not file a tax return in 2018 or 2019 can submit basic personal information to the IRS so that they can receive payments. In order to speed payments, individuals should enter their bank account information and their payment will be directly deposited in their bank account

"The 'Non-Filers: Enter Payment Info Here' web portal is a tool for Americans who are not required to file tax returns to make sure they receive their payment as quickly and safely as possible," said Secretary Steven T. Mnuchin. "Our teams at Treasury and the IRS are working around the clock to ensure American workers and families receive their Economic Impact Payments."

Go to IRS.gov and click on the "Non-Filers: Enter Payment Info Here" button. The tool will request basic information to confirm eligibility, calculate and send the Economic Impact Payments:


Full names and Social Security numbers, including for spouse and dependents 
Mailing address
Bank account type, account and routing numbers 

Later this month, the IRS will launch a separate online application, "Get My Payment," which allows taxpayers who filed their tax return in 2018 or 2019 but did not provide their banking information on their return to submit direct deposit information so that they can receive payments immediately, as opposed to checks in the mail. "Get My Payment" will also allow taxpayers to track the status of their payment.

Social Security recipients who did not file a tax return in 2018 or 2019 do not need to use this form or take any action, and will have their payment made in the same manner that they receive their social security payments IRS will use the information on the Form SSA-1099 and Form RRB-1099 to generate $1,200 Economic Impact Payments


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

It's now live at: https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/non-filers-enter-payment-info-here









Direct link to: https://www.freefilefillableforms.com/#/fd/EconomicImpactPayment


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Get My Payment (coming mid-April) 
Should be live by Monday 4/13/2020










At this .GOV link: https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/economic-impact-payments


----------

